# Gunnar Roadie vs Litespeed Firenze



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

gunnar roadie vs litespeed firenze.... 853 vs straight guage ti?

i've been riding a low end cannondale for a while and with more riding lately feel i'm ready to step up to a nicer bike. my lbs carries lots of high end makes and while i'll be back to try a few more rides, my 2 favorite so far and in my $2000 ball park are the roadie and firenze.

the roadie feels a touch smoother than the firenze over the road's little bumps. are higher end ti bikes "smoother"/softer than the straight gauge firenze? i used to think i'd retire on a ti bike so this could be it, but i love steel (my ht mtn bike is 853) and now i can imagine riding a 853 road bike for a long time until my mid-life crisis when i'll get a merlin.

anyone ride/own the 2 have any thoughts?
thanks,
john


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I've been very happy with my Roadie since I bought it almost three years ago. Hard to believe it's been that long. Having ridden it over 12K miles so far, in all sorts of weather, and on all kinds of roads I haven't found any problems or weaknesses wiith the ride quality. It's even crashed a couple times, (I was hurt worse than the bike) and had nothing besides some cosmetic damage. The paint and decal quality has improved since I bought mine, all to the good. You would be very pleased with this bike, especially for the price.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*2nd the Gunnar*

I think it's one of the best values out there today. I have a 2000 Hot Dog (Roadie predecessor) that I bought used this year and have nothing but good things to say about it. I race mine and it performs well.

Haven't ridden the Litespeed but I don't see how a lower-range Ti frame will be any better than the Gunnar. I also have a Steelman SR made of 853 that is significantly more expensive than the Gunnar and aside from the paint quality and some of the weld cosmetics, I'd reach for either interchangably for an epic ride.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*went for the gunnar*

so i rode both bikes along a good 30min stretch including flat smooth sections, rolling hills, jittery asphalt, and up a short climb and liked the roadie more overall. couldn't say if the bikes weighed different (both with ultegra triples).

the gunnar was actually a nice white to blue fade (maybe a color of the month?) but i had my heart set on red so was thinking of ordering direct from gunnar. a new 58cm with 105 components (except durace bar end shifters) popped up on ebay and so i won the auction for a little over what a new frame/fork would cost. it's probably the older roadie, not the new os2 bigger tubed roadie, but that's okay with me. the price also made it easier to justify my fiance who wants us saving every penny for wedding/down payment on house! =)

can't wait to get it and do some long rides on it...

not sure if i'll keep the durace bar end shifters or switch to sti. i'm used to shifting while on the hoods, especially while climbing...

john




theBreeze said:


> I've been very happy with my Roadie since I bought it almost three years ago. Hard to believe it's been that long. Having ridden it over 12K miles so far, in all sorts of weather, and on all kinds of roads I haven't found any problems or weaknesses wiith the ride quality. It's even crashed a couple times, (I was hurt worse than the bike) and had nothing besides some cosmetic damage. The paint and decal quality has improved since I bought mine, all to the good. You would be very pleased with this bike, especially for the price.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*my new gunnar...*

2003 model, with 105 components mostly, dura ace bar end shifters, ultegra/open wheelset, about 20.5lbs, 58cm.

i've only put on 250 miles or so but it's felt great... stiff enough bb, but rear ends absorbs much better than the caad2 dale i had before. kind of want to replace the stock 3T 31.6 stem/bar for more "classic" 26 set up. also getting used to the 42cm width bars (previous bike was a 44)... 

i like the retro simplicty of the bar ends and after 250 miles am pretty used to them, but still will probably replace with brifters since i like shifting on the hoods esp on climbs.

john


----------



## Shadco (Aug 13, 2004)

*My new Gunnar*



jksu said:


> 2003 model, with 105 components mostly, dura ace bar end shifters, ultegra/open wheelset, about 20.5lbs, 58cm.
> 
> i've only put on 250 miles or so but it's felt great... stiff enough bb, but rear ends absorbs much better than the caad2 dale i had before. kind of want to replace the stock 3T 31.6 stem/bar for more "classic" 26 set up. also getting used to the 42cm width bars (previous bike was a 44)...
> 
> ...


05 Roadie with Waterford Steel fork.

My rear wheel finally came in today so I will be riding this weekend now that I can finish her up.

You'll notice the new Compact geometry.

She's not quite finished in this pic. Chorus group for the most part


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*nice bike!*

i'd love to have campy on my bike... i used some ancient campy on an old specialized allez lugged steel frame many years ago. it was their first integrated shifter/brake but the shape and designs been essentially the same. 

although i've gotten used to the bar ends, i'm putting on sti this weekend... just too darn convenient to shift on the hoods. while i'm at it, i'm upgrading the headset to someone that will last the frame, a chris king, and a shorter stem...

what size is your 05 roadie? it's hard to tell with the compact geometry but i'd guess a 54? i ride a 58cm and with 105 mostly, thompson seat post, eggbeater pedals, ultegra/open pro wheels the bike weights 20.5.

john



Shadco said:


> 05 Roadie with Waterford Steel fork.
> 
> My rear wheel finally came in today so I will be riding this weekend now that I can finish her up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadco (Aug 13, 2004)

jksu said:


> what size is your 05 roadie? it's hard to tell with the compact geometry but i'd guess a 54? i ride a 58cm and with 105 mostly, thompson seat post, eggbeater pedals, ultegra/open pro wheels the bike weights 20.5.
> 
> john


It's 56cm.
Chorus levers
King Headset
Chorus f,r ders Crank
Record Hubs front still hasn't arrived DT Revs Open Pros
Record Brakes on order
Thomson post


----------



## Shadco (Aug 13, 2004)

Now it's done


----------

